# Overly keen and inquisitive adoptive owners?



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

To all breeders out there,

Do you get overly keen and adoptive owners, asking you a lot of questions and waking you up in the middle of the night because their recently adopted kitten is having diarrhea/vomiting?

I am one () and I feel awful, but I DID try to ask them about information on deworming dates, and I got no response. I did not chase the matter afterwards because I always had the feeling they really did not like me asking loads of questions... but I had to ask it this evening because my Mathias is having some digestive upset :crying: and I am not sure what is causing it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Not happened to me, but I wouldn't be bothered by a late night call from a new kitten owner if they thought something was wrong with their baby. 

Shame you got no response on the worming question, my kittens leave with a folder stuffed full of info and a health record for their new owners. 

Has your kitten seen a vet? Could a change in diet be causing the tummy troubles? Giving him boiled chicken with rice and some plain yoghurt for a day or two often helps to settle the tummy.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I found the rice made my cat worse, I stuck to boiled chicken plus the broth water to drink. Worked a treat.
Maybe you should pop her to vets too though to be sure


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd be really upset if a new owner didn't phone me to ask questions like that when they were worried. I really do mean it when I say that kittens go to their new home with a whole lot of love and a lifetime of support from their breeder.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i would want to know even if it was a 3am phone call.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I wouldn't be guaranteed to wake for a 3am call AND be polite - for me 3am calls are for family deaths etc but I would want to be notified if anything was wrong. 

Likewise my kittens go with a folder stating when they were wormed and with what and with the next worming tablet included with the date it is to be used written on the pack. Same for anything else. 

I love to be kept informed but not to the point of knowing how many poos it does a day and at what time etc.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> I wouldn't be guaranteed to wake for a 3am call AND be polite - for me 3am calls are for family deaths etc but I would want to be notified if anything was wrong.
> 
> Likewise my kittens go with a folder stating when they were wormed and with what and with the next worming tablet included with the date it is to be used written on the pack. Same for anything else.
> 
> I love to be kept informed but not to the point of knowing how many poos it does a day and at what time etc.


*throws away the Poo Diary waiting next to the kittens tray...* :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> *throws away the Poo Diary waiting next to the kittens tray...* :lol:


Would be fun to see just how mad Spid gets!! 

As Carly said, I was told if ever I had any problems she was always at the end of the phone. I'm not sure I would have bothered her at 3am, but I'm almost certain she wouldn't have minded if I did


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't have minded at all! I almost bothered you at 3 AM shortly after he went, just to make sure he was sleeping all right!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I need my sleep too much ! I blame my health! 

No poo diaries please though!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I wouldn't have minded at all! I almost bothered you at 3 AM shortly after he went, just to make sure he was sleeping all right!


lol I would have been awake to make sure he was ok, he was out for the count!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure my new kitten owners know what they're letting themselves in for... You may get some "hold my hand please and talk sense so's I stop blubbing" calls or emails when this lot go, Jenny. Already feeling sick at the prospect. I think I get far too attached.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Not sure my new kitten owners know what they're letting themselves in for... You may get some "hold my hand please and talk sense so's I stop blubbing" calls or emails when this lot go, Jenny. Already feeling sick at the prospect. I think I get far too attached.


You think??? I know!! lol

I remember the first phone call the first evening ..... hubbie went up the town, did some shopping and we were still talking when he got back lol

You know I'm here if you need me


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Not sure my new kitten owners know what they're letting themselves in for... You may get some "hold my hand please and talk sense so's I stop blubbing" calls or emails when this lot go, Jenny. Already feeling sick at the prospect. I think I get far too attached.


I don't know how breeders do it! Pip has her one litter and I am absolutely dreading letting them go  I think their new slaves will have to sneak them out while I cry in another room, I want to keep them all! :001_wub:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's worse when you have kids to pick them up. Can't cry in front of them, but it's so hard. I have people well warned to ignore me blubbing as they take my babies away.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll rip them out of your tear stained fingers, I'm such a bitch! Haha ha ha!:devil:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just as long as you don't eat them...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I'll rip them out of your tear stained fingers, I'm such a bitch! Haha ha ha!:devil:


 Carly I think you should re-consider sending your babies to this woman!! Send them here instead! :devil:


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, the thing is I just sent a text message! I did not even call, and I still got told off that it was half past twelve! And yes, thanks for the advice, he is now on a boiled chicken diet and has started eating again. 

I explained the situation to the breeders and they just told me that if he is playful and responsive, it can wait, but that's the last I've heard from them! We are going to the vets today, but I would have thought they would ask me how he was after I told them he was refusing his food, vomiting once and having diarrhea last weekend, but no communication whatsoever! 

When I was scouting around for breeders they claimed their prices were higher because they take extra care of their kittens and all that, now I am a wee bit disappointed! I know that I am ultimately the one who should show most concern, but from a breeder who advertised themselves as loving their kittens a lot, it would make sense if they were a little more concerned too! Oh well!

PS: They provided me with a slightly outdated caresheet, and they forgot to fill in the date of the last worming! I sent them an SMS to ask when it was but no response. As I have said, I get the gut feeling they get annoyed when I ask questions, so I did not pursue it.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> *throws away the Poo Diary waiting next to the kittens tray...* :lol:


Nearly ruined the laptop on that one, spitting coffee and laughing!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Alessa said:


> Well, the thing is I just sent a text message! I did not even call, and I still got told off that it was half past twelve! And yes, thanks for the advice, he is now on a boiled chicken diet and has started eating again.
> 
> I explained the situation to the breeders and they just told me that if he is playful and responsive, it can wait, but that's the last I've heard from them! We are going to the vets today, but I would have thought they would ask me how he was after I told them he was refusing his food, vomiting once and having diarrhea last weekend, but no communication whatsoever!
> 
> ...


They don't sound that good to warrant a higher fee.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She's on shaky ground, Jenny, very shaky!


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

messyhearts said:


> They don't sound that good to warrant a higher fee.


I've spoken to more breeders I felt extremely comfortable (and were also charging less) with who sadly did not have a male kitten that I wanted. I think the lesson here is not just going for a reputable, registered breeder, but a breeder you are actually very comfortable with, not only their set-up but also their personality.

To be fair, they did make contact last night to ask about Mathias, but it sounded more of a helpful but defensive tone, and I haven't even made any implications that if my kitten's problems were worms, it would have been from them. I feel like walking on eggshells if I even try to mildly suggest that his symptoms were very close to that of Giardia, for instance.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't take too kindly at being woken with a phone call at 3am, I'm with Spid on that one, early morning /middle of the night calls are for family deaths only...even then I would think 'can't they tell me this at a more reasonable hour' after all I can't bring them back to life again can I? 

We had a call the other day from my husbands collegue asking if there was a meeting the next day, he had texted thinking he had texted our mobile and he had texted the landline instead so we were woken at midnight, we weren't best pleased, he did apologise the next day.

I am always an e-mail away and would answer as soon as I get up the next day, if it is so serious I would say call the emergency vet if you are worried at that time of a morning.

I would take a phone call at a reasonable hour though. But it's bed for me at 9.30pm. lol.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Alessa said:


> I've spoken to more breeders I felt extremely comfortable (and were also charging less) with who sadly did not have a male kitten that I wanted. I think the lesson here is not just going for a reputable, registered breeder, but a breeder you are actually very comfortable with, not only their set-up but also their personality.
> 
> To be fair, they did make contact last night to ask about Mathias, but it sounded more of a helpful but defensive tone, and I haven't even made any implications that if my kitten's problems were worms, it would have been from them. I feel like walking on eggshells if I even try to mildly suggest that his symptoms were very close to that of Giardia, for instance.


Sadly, instead of being worried about the kitten, some breeders are worried about their reputation.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I wouldn't take too kindly at being woken with a phone call at 3am, I'm with Spid on that one, early morning /middle of the night calls are for family deaths only...even then I would think 'can't they tell me this at a more reasonable hour' after all I can't bring them back to life again can I?


Nice to know it isn't just me that thinks like that!!!! I have just had a good giggle!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Sadly, instead of being worried about the kitten, some breeders are worried about their reputation


Sort of linked aren't they?


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

To be honest I would be pretty miffed at a call in the middle of the night unless it was life or death. A bit of diarrhoea from the move etc is not that unusual and vomiting once I would not class as life or death. They should be more responsive re the worming dates but its good that they have called to see how he is. I have just sold a kitten to a new owner who feels the need to ring me every other evening with updates.....two weeks later its getting pretty wearing!


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

flosskins said:


> To be honest I would be pretty miffed at a call in the middle of the night unless it was life or death. A bit of diarrhoea from the move etc is not that unusual and vomiting once I would not class as life or death. They should be more responsive re the worming dates but its good that they have called to see how he is. I have just sold a kitten to a new owner who feels the need to ring me every other evening with updates.....two weeks later its getting pretty wearing!


It wasn't a CALL. I sent an SMS message at 12:30 midnight. An SMS for vomiting/diarrhea/refusing food after two weeks + their failure to inform me of the worming dates should not be that unreasonable, surely? Anyway, they seem pretty vague about the date when he was wormed. They said "Just before you picked him up". There was no worming information on the vet records they gave me. I find it hard to believe they haven't done it though as they are very reputable breeders. I'll see how it goes. The loose stool started pretty much when I got him, though intermittent. If the vet confirms worms, I wonder how he could have gotten it.


----------

